# Proposed CTA Gray Line in Chicago



## Superliner Diner (Apr 7, 2003)

**** NOTE THAT THIS THREAD IS OVER 10 1/2 YEARS OLD ****

There is a plan afloat in Chicago to "transitize" the inner city portion of the METRA Electric commuter line, making it a CTA property and calling it the Gray Line. As part of CTA, there would be free transfers in the Loop to other "L" lines.

The argument in favor of this is that the infrastructure is there already. METRA Electric already has off-train fare collection, stops several blocks apart, high-level platforms, and easy accelleration and decelleration with the overhead electric power.

The Gray Line would include the mainline as far south as Kensington/115th Street, and the entire South Chicago and Blue Island branches. This really translates to just two lines, since the Blue Island branch leaves the mainline at Kensington/115th Street. Retaining commuter status would be the METRA Electric mainline south of Kensington to University Park, and the South Shore Line, which also leaves the same mainline at Kensington but turns east. Intermediate stops on both would obviously be either reduced or eliminated under this plan, as both would simply head nonstop to the Loop from Kensington.

Click here (activate your pop-up killer) for more details on the proposed Gray Line. And yes, it does have some similarity to Boston's proposed Indigo Line, which would transitize the MBTA's line on the Dorchester Branch.


----------



## Big Jack (Oct 29, 2013)

As a Metra Electric (ME) rider for decades, let me say that, if this change comes about, I'll probably start driving into the loop. From everything I've seen so far, the needs of ME riders from south of Kensington, ie: suburban riders, will be marginalized while the ME north of Kensington will be picked apart by the CTA. I don't see how the CTA and the ME could share facilities from 115th north which means that the Electric riders would have to transfer at Kensington and become CTA riders if they want to stop anywhere other than Van Buren or Millenium Station. And since the fare structure of the CTA is different than that Metra, the ME, and it's riders, would be at the mercy of the CTA.

You know, it's funny but everyone keeps talking about the benefits to Chatham and South Shore and Burnside. But where are the benefits to Harvey and Hazel Crest and Richton Park? Nobody ever seems to talk about that. I wonder why? Perhaps there are none. Perhaps it wouldn't matter if there were.

Metra Electric has got a good thing going. If the CTA needs fixed, fine. But don't do it at the expense of the people of the south suburbs.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack - this thread is ten years old.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 29, 2013)

The Gray Line plan is just a dream of some guy who is not employed by any transit agency or who has any political pull. The original post is 10 years old. The Gray Line has never gotten any traction (so to speak) within CTA or Metra and never will.


----------

